# Bionic Lapdock $50 new at Verizon Stores



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I saw this on Droid-life.com and sure enough, I called my local store and they had 3 in stock, are holding one for me now. Can't wait to pick it up tonight!


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

I got mine yesterday

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok guys, this is out of stock online BUT here's the way to order it  You'll get an email telling you it's out of stock but they'll fulfill these orders as stock arrives. 
Here's the description of the Bionic Lapdock on Verizon's site: http://goo.gl/gDmi8
Here's a link to order it. Click the "checkout now" link: http://goo.gl/FXKcS


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

Got mine today as well!  The rep was shocked at the price.


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Picked it up last night, and loving it so far, just wish there was a bit more it could do besides just firefox and hdmi mirroring. anyone tried out webuntu yet?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Will be doing it later hopefully. This thing isn't half bad. Keyboard is super small though

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toast (Jan 19, 2012)

I have one on hold for me. Does anyone know if this will work with eclipse?


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

I saw Bionic is free on upgrade. Is it worth to get it now and to use for next two years?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

toast said:


> I have one on hold for me. Does anyone know if this will work with eclipse?


Yes

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

How long till u get email? I placed order but haven't gotten a confirmation email yet


Joe_T said:


> Ok guys, this is out of stock online BUT here's the way to order it  You'll get an email telling you it's out of stock but they'll fulfill these orders as stock arrives.
> Here's the description of the Bionic Lapdock on Verizon's site: http://goo.gl/gDmi8
> Here's a link to order it. Click the "checkout now" link: http://goo.gl/FXKcS


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

moosc said:


> How long till u get email? I placed order but haven't gotten a confirmation email yet
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


It took about 12 hours for me to get the email about it being out of stock and shipping as soon as more are available. But I got an order confirmation in minutes.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks I'll keep in eye out for it.


SonicJoe said:


> It took about 12 hours for me to get the email about it being out of stock and shipping as soon as more are available. But I got an order confirmation in minutes.


Sent from my Xoom using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

do you guys know if a wireless logitech mouse will work with this?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I have one sitting here. I will report back in a minute. Logitech m305

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, it works great. That is a wireless logitech M305

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Any hacks for this thing? I want ubuntu webtop but I can't find a write up

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

juicy said:


> Any hacks for this thing? I want ubuntu webtop but I can't find a write up
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Wondering the same thing


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

I found this over at droid forums talking about getting ubuntu on the bionic. Thinking about trying it out as soon as i get my lapdock.

http://www.droidforu...ntu-bionic.html . dont mind this link anymore .

UPDATED Link:

I also found this on xda forums. seems like you need to do something with webtop2sd

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1281722

then after that people talked about ubuntu on here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1258405 with the scripts you need to run to install.

idk im just kinda posting stuff here to kinda keep a mental note so when i do get my lapdock. looks like the people on the forum (from the last link) that they were successful


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

And if u reboot your phone it will BRICK hmm no thanks.


bboyairwreck said:


> I found this over at droid forums. Thinking about trying it out as soon as i get my lapdock
> 
> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-hacks/210362-how-install-ubuntu-bionic.html


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

moosc said:


> And if u reboot your phone it will BRICK hmm no thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


yeah i know, try the second link i just posted.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

bboyairwreck said:


> I found this over at droid forums talking about getting ubuntu on the bionic. Thinking about trying it out as soon as i get my lapdock.
> 
> http://www.droidforu...ntu-bionic.html . dont mind this link anymore .
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I also found a write up on xda but the links were old an it was like 7 months ago. I was hoping I could find one more recent but I guess ill give it a go

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Still no email confirmation yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Still no email confirmation yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Hopefully my local store will have it Friday

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

My store had two. I would call around an ask an when you are on the phone ask them to check stock of other stores.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Just got my email its out a of stock damn it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Just reserved the last one from a not so local store. I have to drive 45 minutes to get it but it's so worth it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Underwater Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

I got one last night. Nice build quality. It should tide me over until my new tablet is released.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Went and picked it up. Pretty frickin cool. Glad I waited on it though as $50 is def a better deal.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I already benched mine lol. Its cool but I have to tablet and a laptop already. I guess it'd be good for a long car ride that I don't want to tether and gps at the same time


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

So I decided to start messing with some stuff and see what i could end up with. I got webtop2sd installed and run with no problem, followed the instructions for webuntu, and installed xfce4. Gotta say i'm really loving this. Now i'm going to try installing some emulators and see if the save files work cross-platform. I'd love to be able to play a SCUMMVM game on linux, save it, then take it portable on my phone just by unplugging it. More updates later.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

sonofskywalker3 said:


> So I decided to start messing with some stuff and see what i could end up with. I got webtop2sd installed and run with no problem, followed the instructions for webuntu, and installed xfce4. Gotta say i'm really loving this. Now i'm going to try installing some emulators and see if the save files work cross-platform. I'd love to be able to play a SCUMMVM game on linux, save it, then take it portable on my phone just by unplugging it. More updates later.


Can you link the writeup you used? The link to get webtop2sd in the previous page (to download the patch) doesn't work. Very interested. Most of the stuff I found regarding webtop2sd was outdated.

Thanks!


----------



## EROK (Nov 3, 2011)

juicy said:


> I already benched mine lol. Its cool but I have to tablet and a laptop already. I guess it'd be good for a long car ride that I don't want to tether and gps at the same time


Juicy, You want to sell me yours? I have always wanted the dock and everywhere is out of stock


----------



## lentm (Aug 25, 2011)

Joe_T said:


> Ok guys, this is out of stock online BUT here's the way to order it  You'll get an email telling you it's out of stock but they'll fulfill these orders as stock arrives.
> Here's the description of the Bionic Lapdock on Verizon's site: http://goo.gl/gDmi8
> Here's a link to order it. Click the "checkout now" link: http://goo.gl/FXKcS


I just ordered it through your link, got a confirmation. Hope it won't be cancelled. Anyway Thanks a lot~!


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

lentm said:


> I just ordered it through your link, got a confirmation. Hope it won't be cancelled. Anyway Thanks a lot~!


Good luck! I'm still waiting on mine. The rep told me they were expecting more but that was almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## lentm (Aug 25, 2011)

Joe_T said:


> Good luck! I'm still waiting on mine. The rep told me they were expecting more but that was almost 2 weeks ago.


yea...i just got this email:

We apologize for the inconvenience, but the MOTBIOLAPDK, is currently out of stock. As soon as the item is back in stock, it will be shipped to you promptly. Your credit card was not billed for the item that was not shipped.

hopefully i get it before ics leak!


----------



## kmisterk (Jan 27, 2012)

This is cool, but I have been using a modded Atrix dock for about 6 moths now lol. Got this thing (using it now) when ATT threw all their atrix docks on a firesale to make room for the Atrix 2 Docks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

Joe_T said:


> Ok guys, this is out of stock online BUT here's the way to order it  You'll get an email telling you it's out of stock but they'll fulfill these orders as stock arrives.
> Here's the description of the Bionic Lapdock on Verizon's site: http://goo.gl/gDmi8
> Here's a link to order it. Click the "checkout now" link: http://goo.gl/FXKcS


thanks for the order link! hope it's back in stock soon. it doesn't even appear under all bionic accessories anymore, you have to search "lapdock" to find it.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Just ordered mine. Has anyone's order been filled since its shown out of stock?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Nope nothing yet. Still waiting loosing faith!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

moosc said:


> Nope nothing yet. Still waiting loosing faith!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


How long ago did you order and was your CC charged?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Around June 2 and not charged till product shiits


hacku said:


> How long ago did you order and was your CC charged?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

moosc said:


> Around June 2 and not charged till product shiits
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Crap! :-(

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I just received the following email:



> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Thank you for choosing Verizon Wireless. We do appreciate your business.
> 
> ...


Since they didn't charge my card, I'll leave the order open and see if they fill it. If they do, then that's great! If not, I don't lose anything...


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea I got same thing. Like u I just left it. Hopefully it will ship before Christmas


hacku said:


> Well, I just received the following email:
> 
> Since they didn't charge my card, I'll leave the order open and see if they fill it. If they do, then that's great! If not, I don't lose anything...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

If I can manage to find more locally would anyone be interested?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1eyebrother (Jul 9, 2011)

darkstarsinner said:


> If I can manage to find more locally would anyone be interested?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


Yes. Please!


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll start calling around tomorrow.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1eyebrother (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks. Only 1 Verizon store close by and no dice. Put my order in online and received the out of stock email a few weeks ago. I would love 2 if you can get them. My wife wants one too.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

one thing that i like bout aokp/cm9 roms is that the browser syncs with my chrome bookmarks. any idea why the stock one doesn't do that? it seems like they are the same browser. at least the menu and settings all look alike.


----------



## cellison (Jun 26, 2012)

I started calling different states - which in return I also had them check the regions. I ended up "after 7 calls" finding one in Colorado and just purchased it. Come to find out a guy I spoke with in California this morning lied to me. There are currently two more located in Placerville California. (You're welcome!)
Also - tell them this part# MOTBIOLAPDK or they will quote you $199 for the 100 model.

They can only charge it to your Verizon account so it'll show up on your next bill. Free 2 day shipping.


----------



## 1eyebrother (Jul 9, 2011)

cellison said:


> I started calling different states - which in return I also had them check the regions. I ended up "after 7 calls" finding one in Colorado and just purchased it. Come to find out a guy I spoke with in California this morning lied to me. There are currently two more located in Placerville California. (You're welcome!)
> Also - tell them this part# MOTBIOLAPDK or they will quote you $199 for the 100 model.
> 
> They can only charge it to your Verizon account so it'll show up on your next bill. Free 2 day shipping.


I just called. Had 1 left. Said they couldn't ship to me. Bummer. Thanks for the tip.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## cellison (Jun 26, 2012)

1eyebrother said:


> I just called. Had 1 left. Said they couldn't ship to me. Bummer. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


I live in Oregon and got mine shipped to me from Colorado. The store employee at first said, "Since it was the last one they couldn't ship to me." Now that makes zero sense but I expect no less of a dumb comment from a Verizon rep. But then he asked if I was a Verizon customer and once he pulled up my record said no problem. I can't take payment over the phone but I can charge it to your account and ship it directly to you. "Totally redeeming himself of course!"
Call back and get a manager on the phone. They can do it, I'm afraid you simply got a hold of someone that either doesn't know what they're doing or just being difficult.


----------



## 1eyebrother (Jul 9, 2011)

cellison said:


> I live in Oregon and got mine shipped to me from Colorado. The store employee at first said, "Since it was the last one they couldn't ship to me." Now that makes zero sense but I expect no less of a dumb comment from a Verizon rep. But then he asked if I was a Verizon customer and once he pulled up my record said no problem. I can't take payment over the phone but I can charge it to your account and ship it directly to you. "Totally redeeming himself of course!"
> Call back and get a manager on the phone. They can do it, I'm afraid you simply got a hold of someone that either doesn't know what they're doing or just being difficult.


So I called again and was told the same response.

I called my local Verizon store. Told them I needed 2. Called me back and said they located 2 in Colorado. One showed up today and the other will be in tomorrow.

Thanks for your original post. I gave up a few weeks ago.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

1eyebrother said:


> So I called again and was told the same response.
> 
> I called my local Verizon store. Told them I needed 2. Called me back and said they located 2 in Colorado. One showed up today and the other will be in tomorrow.
> 
> ...


How much did you pay for them? I'm sure it wasn't the $50 price they had online.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1eyebrother (Jul 9, 2011)

hacku said:


> How much did you pay for them? I'm sure it wasn't the $50 price they had online.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I paid $49.97 + tax. I picked both up last night. Steal at that price.

I live in Idaho and they had 2 different stores in Colorado ship them to my local store. Two day shipping at no cost to me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow! They honored the online price? They had one at my store about a week ago (same part #), but they had it priced at $200. I told them they had them online for $50 but were out of stock and they said that they couldn't match online pricing.

I'm going to call them, see if they still have it in stock and speak to their manager.


----------



## 1eyebrother (Jul 9, 2011)

hacku said:


> Wow! They honored the online price? They had one at my store about a week ago (same part #), but they had it priced at $200. I told them they had them online for $50 but were out of stock and they said that they couldn't match online pricing.
> 
> I'm going to call them, see if they still have it in stock and speak to their manager.


Good luck.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

hacku said:


> Wow! They honored the online price? They had one at my store about a week ago (same part #), but they had it priced at $200. I told them they had them online for $50 but were out of stock and they said that they couldn't match online pricing.
> 
> I'm going to call them, see if they still have it in stock and speak to their manager.


Just make sure it's the actual Bionic Lapdock, and not the lapdock 200. they tried to sell me the lapdock 500 for $350 when i first called, but once i gave them the sku (listed in the thread, can't remember it right now, it's like MOTBIOLPDK or something) they found the right one and sold it to me for $50, in store.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

hacku said:


> Wow! They honored the online price? They had one at my store about a week ago (same part #), but they had it priced at $200. I told them they had them online for $50 but were out of stock and they said that they couldn't match online pricing.
> 
> I'm going to call them, see if they still have it in stock and speak to their manager.


I always go to the corporate store nearby and this was the case. They did honor it without hesitation


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I just received the following email from VZW, so I thought I would give everyone an update:



> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Thank you for choosing Verizon Wireless. Your order cannot be completed due to the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## brainwash1 (Jan 9, 2012)

hacku said:


> Well, I just received the following email from VZW, so I thought I would give everyone an update:


 Yep, me too.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

So I called just about every Verizon store within a 50 mile radius and nothing. I still have a couple more to try tomorrow though

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

I still haven't received any response, positive or negative since the initial E-mail.


----------

